# Braunes Wasser und brauner Belag auf den Steinen



## marcel0580 (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

über Google habe ich zu diesem Forum gefunden und hoffe hier nun auf ein paar Ratschläge, weil ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin.
Dieser Teich[/URL] wurde neu angelegt. Nach der Einfüllung des Wassers liefen zunächst keine Pumpen. Das Wasser wurde grün und im Anschluss braun. Zusätzlich setzte sich auf den Steinen ein brauner, schmieriger Belag ab.

Im Teich laufen inzwischen eine Pumpe mit UVC, ein Wasserlauf, eine Sauerstoffpumpe und ein Springbrunnen    . An Pflanzen ist bisher nur __ Wasserpest im Teich.

Im Gartencenter, wo man sich - auch bei Vorlage eines Steines - keinen Reim auf den Belag machen konnte, wurde das Wasser getestet: PH 10, kH 3 und gH 11. Hier hatten wir nur mit pH-Streifen getestet.
Inzwischen liegt der pH bei 8,5 und kH bei 6.

Bin für jeden Ratschlag dankbar.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Doc (24. Mai 2015)

Hi,

hast Du Substrat, Teicherde oder ähnliches eingebracht? In der Nähe gedüngt?
Herabfallendes Laub von z.B. Blutpflaume, __ Blutahorn?
Leitungswasser oder Brunnenwasser?

Welchen Filter verwendest Du?


----------



## HannesDerZweite (24. Mai 2015)

Hallo

Das schaut mir sehr nach Kieselalgen aus.

Gruß Hannes


----------



## Tottoabs (24. Mai 2015)

Könnte ausgefallenes Eisen sein, wenn du zum Befüllen einen Brunnen genommen hast. Sonst wird es wohl eine Rotalge sein. Mach dir keinen Kopf und setze mehr Pflanzen ein. Schau mal hier in das Bietebrett...vielleicht kommt ja einer aus deiner Ecke. Bei den Baumarktpflanzen wird man schnell arm oder man muss etwas Geduld haben.

Im nächsten Jahr sieht es anders aus.


----------



## marcel0580 (24. Mai 2015)

VIelen Dank für das schnelle Feedback! 

Die aufgekommenen Fragen beantworte ich stichpunktmäßig:

- kein Substrat, Erde eingebracht
- nicht gedüngt
- kein Laub
- Leitungswasser
- Druckfilter

Der braune Belag ist ziemlich schmierig, weshalb auf eine Algenart getippt wurde. Dieser saß auch noch fest, nachdem ein Stein für mehrere Stunden aus dem Wasser geholt wurde. Also abwarten und Tee trinken? Wollte noch an den Wasserwerten gedreht werden?

Welche Pflanzen empfehlt ihr? Möchte nichts großes, ausuferndes oder wie wild wurzelndes...


----------



## marcus18488 (24. Mai 2015)

Tippe auf zuviel Silicat im Wasser. Gibt dann die braune Kieselalge. 
Meerwasseraquarianer kennen das Problem. Sollte sich aber von alleine legen

LG Marcus


----------



## marcel0580 (24. Mai 2015)

marcel0580 schrieb:


> VIelen Dank für das schnelle Feedback!
> 
> Die aufgekommenen Fragen beantworte ich stichpunktmäßig:
> 
> ...


Im Teich selbst sind nur Kiesel- und am Rand Kalksteine.


----------

